# مش هتفرح قلب ربنا ...وتصلى صلاة التوبة من قلبك؟؟؟؟



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2010)

*
**صلاة للتوبة*


:download:

    أيها السيد الرب يا ضابط الكل الذي يرتعد ويفزع كل شئ قدام وجه قوته، أنت طويل الروح وكثير الرحمة.

    أنت يا سيدي الرب علي قدر صلاحك رسمت توبة لمن أخطأ إليك، وبكثرة رحمتك بشرت بتوبة الخطاة لخلاصهم.

    لم تجعل التوبة للصديقين بل لأمثالي أنا الخاطئ؛ لأنني أخطأت أكثر من عدد رمل البحر. كثرت آثامي ولست مستحقا أن أرفع عيناي إلي السماء من أجل كثرة نجاساتي.

    بالحقيقة أغضبتك ولا راحة لي لأني صنعت الشر..

    والآن أحني ركبتي وأطلب من صلاحك:

    أخطأت يا رب. أخطأت وآثامي أنا أعرفها، ولكن اسأل وأطلب إليك يا سيدي الرب إغفر لي ولا تهلكني بآثامي لأنك إله التائبين.

    اظهر في صلاحك وخلصني بكثرة رحمتك فاسبحك كل حين كل أيام حياتي.

    اعتق قلبي من الخطية، اشفني فأبرأ. أعطني أنا العطشان من ينبوع الحياة الذي لك. أنر قلبي يا من يضئ لكل انسان إلي العالم. ارشدني أنا الضال إلي طريق الحياة.

    أقرع باب مراحمك. جردني من كل عمل خبيث قبل أن يدركني الموت حتي أجد نعمة أمامك وأكون أهلا لملكوتك.

    لك المجد والكرامة والسجود الآن وكل أوان.

    يا أبانا الذي في السموات..


:Love_Letter_Open:
*م ن ق و ل للافادة
*
​


----------



## ميرنا (18 مارس 2010)

بالحقيقة أغضبتك ولا راحة لي لأني صنعت الشر..

والآن أحني ركبتي وأطلب من صلاحك:

أخطأت يا رب. أخطأت وآثامي أنا أعرفها، ولكن اسأل وأطلب إليك يا سيدي الرب إغفر لي ولا تهلكني بآثامي لأنك إله التائبين


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

رووووووووعه 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> بالحقيقة أغضبتك ولا راحة لي لأني صنعت الشر..
> 
> والآن أحني ركبتي وأطلب من صلاحك:
> 
> أخطأت يا رب. أخطأت وآثامي أنا أعرفها، ولكن اسأل وأطلب إليك يا سيدي الرب إغفر لي ولا تهلكني بآثامي لأنك إله التائبين


أشكرك أستــــــــــاذتى لمروركم
الرب يباركم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> رووووووووعه
> شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


أشكرك أستــــــــــاذى
الرب يباركم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (19 مارس 2010)

> أخطأت يا رب. أخطأت وآثامي أنا أعرفها، ولكن اسأل وأطلب إليك يا سيدي الرب إغفر لي ولا تهلكني بآثامي لأنك إله التائبين.


 
امين


صلاة جدا طيبة 
شكرا ​


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2010)

*

آميـــــــــــــن

صلاه جميله جدا



سلام الرب يسوع

​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أبريل 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> 
> صلاة جدا طيبة
> شكرا ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> آميـــــــــــــن
> 
> ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> 
> ...


----------



## bemo (24 أبريل 2010)

صلاة جميلة اوي


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 أبريل 2010)

*صلاة جميلة جداااااااا
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أبريل 2010)

bemo قال:


> صلاة جميلة اوي


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أبريل 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *صلاة جميلة جداااااااا
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## christianbible5 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*اجل يا رب...*

*اعجز عن رؤية السماء...*

*لا استطيع... خوفا بداخلي... ليس منك بل على من حولي...*

*يا رب انت قلت لي انني استحق رحمتك لأنك اله المحبة... اطلب منك يا رب ان تريني في حلم يقظة لا يهم... ارني يا رب (انك مش زعلان مني...) ارني يا رب (انو انا وانت رجعنا متل ما كنا...) ارني يا رب (اني ما كنت موجود وقت صلبك...)*

*سامحني ارجوك... حبيبي المتألم...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *اجل يا رب...*
> 
> *اعجز عن رؤية السماء...*
> 
> ...


طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا...


----------

